# What Weather/surf websites do you use



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

what sites do you guys use to help you look at what the conditions are for the surf/tide/weather. i use these

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions/viewDailyPredictions.jsp?Stationid=8729840

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida this one has a couple web cam to look at

http://www.weather.com/

hope this helps some of those that dont know.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

wunderground.com every morning when I have my coffee.


----------



## Bigfattybbq1 (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/navarre-beach works pretty good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks JOnesi , I like the swell info.com that you put in your post . I think that ones going to be extremly helpful !


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> Thanks JOnesi , I like the swell info.com that you put in your post . I think that ones going to be extremly helpful !


 
No problem. i love that site. great diagram/info

Big fatty - i forgot that one thanks for posting it


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

On my iphone I use weather channel app > click in season > click marine and it gives good info. I also use an app called fishWeather which is really good for surf and in depth tides/weather.

On computer I use national weather service and swellinfo.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I use Bluefin Marine Weather app for iPhone and Android. It's free, and has a ton of options! Tides, Buoy data, regional marine forecasts, etc.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

downloading the bluefin marine app now.


Keep'em coming.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Swell Info, never had any issues.


----------

